# Frankia i840bd tag-axle do's and don'ts



## the2gypsies (Dec 5, 2009)

We are unable to locate a frankia i680sd at a sensible price..So we are looking at a frankia i840bd about 4.5 ft longer. Friends have suggested that it is far to long .Anybody out there got any other ideas. We use the van for 3 to 4 months in Spain and Portugal staying up to 6 weeks on sites. With the new van we wan t to use aires and passion France


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We travel all over in ours. I keep reading that it is too long but have not found it so.

I have no idea why people who drive smaller vans are so expert on things they usually have no experience of.

Sorry but I get fed up hearing this. What is true is that we have plenty of room, a very good payload and a deal of comfort. We have spare storage even when we are away for ten months at a time. Go for it, Alan.


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Totally agree with Erneboy. If that is what YOU want then do it. 
Our next motorhome will be a 840 as well.
Hurray for luxury !! 

Kind regards

Maddie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Large*

A point well put by Erneboy.

As I mentioned in another thread, most of the time spent driving a motorhome is going forward!

So if you have an A 6m class with big wide front bus like cab, it can seem a bit daunting for some. However, that A class is the same wether it be 6 or 9 meters long going forward!?. Same aerodynamics of a 3 bed semi, very little difference in fuel consumption. Does not matter what is behind, does it?.

The only time it may for some be a bit tricky is reversing or not watching the swing of the rear end.

I like the idea of a Fiat tag axle for stability and handling. However, I chose a Mercedes for the benefits of RWD and it has a much smaller turning circle than the Tag. There are upsides and downsides to both.

No major issues (other than C&CC wardens sucking air in between their teeth whilst walking paces out alongside the van*) with parking or pitches and with our bike rack we are over 9m

* We booked into a C&CC site online and as there was no option we put the van down as 25 rather than the 29foot. When we arrived there was a big caffuffle as to why we had not telephoned to confirm they had space. I suggested that I could fit on any one of the 30 or so vacant pitches with ease, even facing out the correct way (CC & C&CC like all the units to have the Caravan A bars or the Motorhome cabs facing out from the pitch (Bizarre). 
Anyway, we were told we were lucky as they the person in front with small one did not want the large pitch she had reserved so I could have it for our big one!. 
I then said it was them that was lucky as I was close to leaving and parking in the layby down the road. What a carry on.

In Europe, I plonk it anywhere and Site owners are mostly welcoming of peoples custom.

Like others have said, lots of space. We have two lounges/bedrooms that share the same en-suite bathroom. When we go to bed there are two doors between my snoring and guests if we have any in the other half. There is ample payload, lots of storage and it is very adaptable. When you arrive on-site where you spend the other biggest part of the motorhome use, you have all the benefits of the extra size.

Go for the extra space.

TM


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

A few months ago I bought a EuraMobil Integra 810 HS tag axle. Its about 27 feet I think. I was a bit daunted at first when looking at it but once behind the wheel no different to any other motorhome. Much the same width, just the extra weight and length. The length just follows you. As above just be careful of the outswing on tight turns and when reversing.
I love the extra room and I never get near using all the payload. Unlike my previous motorhome where I had to weigh regularly so as not to break the law. The Tag axle option is so stable on motorways etc. and great to drive.
The camping and caravan club web site does not seem to allow booking for vehicles over 26 feet. However all I do is ring the site to book with no problem. The wardens seem to indicate that they just like to know when a slightly longer vehicle is booked so as to allocate an appropriate pitch.
I love it and love driving it.
Regards, Dave

(I assume the Franki 840 means it is about 8.4M)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*840*



Chudders said:


> A few months ago I bought a EuraMobil Integra 810 HS tag axle. Its about 27 feet I think. I was a bit daunted at first when looking at it but once behind the wheel no different to any other motorhome. Much the same width, just the extra weight and length. The length just follows you. As above just be careful of the outswing on tight turns and when reversing.
> I love the extra room and I never get near using all the payload. Unlike my previous motorhome where I had to weigh regularly so as not to break the law. The Tag axle option is so stable on motorways etc. and great to drive.
> The camping and caravan club web site does not seem to allow booking for vehicles over 26 feet. However all I do is ring the site to book with no problem. The wardens seem to indicate that they just like to know when a slightly longer vehicle is booked so as to allocate an appropriate pitch.
> I love it and love driving it.
> ...


8.42m with no tow bar

I840 is Fiat
I8400 is Mercedes

Both around the same price new or used.

TM


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Length*

Hi

Mine is a Swift and at 8.67m, is about the same sort of size. No issues or problems with driving, pitching etc.

Re the Camping and Caravanning Club, their website show many sites have pitches for "less than 26 feet only". Phone the site direct, rather than booking online and more often than not, you will be accommodated - no problems to date.

I did have a ding song at the Caravan Club, even though I phoned the sit direct to book, and so since then, they have not had a penny of the £3500.00 I spend each year on pitching.

Russell

Edit - no probs at all overseas. Some ferry operators charge more for longer units, but I have found P&O to be vey competitive for larger motorhomes. The tunnel simply classes you as a motorhome, whether a Bambi Rascal or an American RV. so that can be good value too.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a longer MH and can say that the tag drives better than the 2 axle vans as it feels a lot more stable. If you are looking for Frankias, try Cranhams and Spinney.


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

yes totally agree with Erneboy as well!
We love our840db, find it very comfortable specially on long trips when we live in it for 8 weeks at a time.
The only time it is a bit long is when the missus sends me the wrong way and we finish off in very narrow Greek streets! 8O :roll: :roll: 
Good luck
Ken


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Length*

Ken - if you blame the missus, who does the missus blame 

Russell


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

Totally agree with the general sentiment here. We upsized a few months ago from a sub 7 metre to this 8.2 meter tag. (both Renault based) - so about 1.3 metres longer. Thiis after a three week tour in generally inclement weather had us climbing up the wall in the previous 'van.

It is absolutely true that the only difference I noticed on the road is increased stability. MPG is about 2 mpg down on average due to the extra weight I suppose. A little down on close manouverability mainly due to reduced turning circle rather than length.

The perceived increase in internal space is much much more than the 1.3 metre would lead you to expect. Neither of us can imagine going any smaller than this.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Robin, I know what you mean about a feeling of more space than you would expect just looking at the numbers. I think it because the percentage increase in space is quite substantial, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Modless!*

I see why you are struggling to find an I680SD, with the transverse rear bathroom, they are rarer than most Frankias.

They are not that popular here in the UK and the Germans tend to prefer Rear Bed over Garage.

These are built on the Fiat chassis, not sure if Frankia Build the SD on the Mercedes-Benz Alko (Al-Ko Kober) 3,880kG# or optional 4,200kG Chassis*. (most of the other layouts are listed as available (I6800ED/SG etc)

Very nice if you can find one!

TM

#2008 Model Year (1)
*Available from 2009 Model year (1)
(1) From memory!


----------



## sheds (Nov 6, 2005)

We changed from a Rapido to a Frankia I840BD in summer 2007. We use it primarily to spend our summers in Greece. I too was worried about the size of the vehicle and my wife still doesn't feel comfortable driving it off motorway. But its a mental barrier as the vehicle is not too long and drives very well. Over the years I have become adept at multi-point turns in roads not much wider than the vehicle is long.

Biggest problem has been with on site parking particularly on shelved sites where the ground clearance has caused a few nail-biting drives up and down access roads. I eventually had Goldschmitt fitted air-assisted suspension units which boost my ground clearance and allow me to get on and off Greek ferries without worry - what a great improvement those few precious inches of ground clearance have wrought.

Shame there aren't more dealers in this country, but we are able to combine our drive to Greece with annual service stops in Germany.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We never have any problems with ours at 9m long. As all ready said there great with the extra space they give you. It does get me why people insist on sub 6m vans, and then become very vocal about it.

Andy


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

We have an N&B Flair tag twin axle which is 28ft long.

No problems at all with CCC but we call the sites direct with no problems so far. Commercial sites in the UK we also call when booking and all appear to be happy to have us.

When we went abroad with our last van only 26ft there was just one french aire that we found had limited space but all the rest it was a case of just reversing a couple of time to get the right angle.

You should have no problems.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

All looks the same in the mirrors


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*I*



kennyboy said:


> yes totally agree with Erneboy as well!
> We love our840db, find it very comfortable specially on long trips when we live in it for 8 weeks at a time.
> The only time it is a bit long is when the missus sends me the wrong way and we finish off in very narrow Greek streets! 8O :roll: :roll:
> Good luck
> Ken


Have you got your model number correct in your avatar Kenny? I840BD?


----------

